# Bike trailers for kids and your carbon bike



## freeheeler1690 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello

Our little boy is now 13 months and we are looking at buying a bike trailer for both attaching to our bikes and for jogging with.

My first question is do any of you recommend a particular type of trailer, they range from $150 to over $1000. I really do not want to spend more than $300 but i also want to be safe and reliable plus comfortable for the child on say a 10 mile bike ride.

2nd question, did you attach it to your racing bike or did you buy a cheaper bike just for this particular use?


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I had one (a long time ago). What worried me about them is the speed rating. usually fairly low for safety. I'd look into the speed rating first and compare it to your riding style you think you would have with it on.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the current Burley's attach using the quick release skewer. 

If you're concerned about scratching the chain stray (with the safety strap), put some 3M Clear bra there or use a neoprene protector.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Burley Bee. It is good and light - which for me mattered as I was pulling twins and doing so before I became a serious (well, riding ~120 miles a week) cyclist. I bought it on line from some place in Texas for less than any place else and never regretted the decision. I never put it on my road bike, but mainly because I've only taken the boys, now about to turn 5, out it the trailer a couple of times since I've had a road bike. I just used the hybrid I have.

A PSA - helmets in the trailer is a must. And that requires considering this in choosing both the trailer and the helmet. I wound up slightly modifying the seat to help keep the kids from sliding down in the seat so their helmets cleared the sling type seats. The mod was very simple - a cut down pool noodle with an aluminum tube I had sitting around tie wrapped across the underside of the seat front. It just made the seat a bit more of a seat and kept them in place when they were little - like around a year old. Have fun and good luck. Oh, and the biggest issue with speed is that they are low and wind up being scared when I'd go above say 18mph or so. But I've never felt any concern for stability of safety.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

nsfbr said:


> Burley Bee. It is good and light.


Yup, I did some research on this for my granddaughter to ride with my daughter. They do make convertible units (can be a running stroller as well) but they cost more and are not quite as good as a pure bike trailer.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 on the Burley. Just make sure you keep the front cover down with this kind of trailer. I've seen debris get kicked up by the rear wheel of the pulling bike and hit the child in the face.


----------



## NoCoGreg (Jan 3, 2015)

Check out the CycleTote trailers. Simple, sturdy and well made. 
https://cycletote.com/trailers/

They're unique in that they connect to a simple ball hitch one mounts on the seat post. Don't want to risk damaging that $300 CF post? Get an inexpensive aluminum post and if necessary a used saddle.

I particularly liked the seat post hitch - simple attach/detach. No problem with stability or control - even with about 80 pounds of kids and a bunch of crap from Sam's Club.

Can use the same size/type wheel as the bike (700c, 26", whatever). When I purchased the CycleTote I had the choice of wheels or no wheels. 


Disclaimer - my only connection to this company is as a satisfied customer.

Happy shopping,
Greg


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

We have a Burley. Have used it a few times. My only issue is the skewer 'hitch' adapter. The square shape will not mount to the rear stay on my '11 Madone 5.2. Any pulling the little one around is done on my '87 Cannondale R500.

I've noted the seating position just as a previous poster has. I'll be looking into solutions as the weather stays cool here in Florida for a few months.


----------



## freeheeler1690 (Oct 6, 2012)

We finally took the plunge and purchased a Burley solo trailer off craigslist. I wanted to go jogging with him also, so I purchased the jogging wheel as an accessory.

I am a little disappointed in the whole thing after putting it all together given what they cost. The jogging wheel is fixed and while i have not tried it yet i am wondering how it will do on corners especially on narrow stretches of road. i wanted to take my son on the final leg of duathlons so I am hoping it will not prove too difficult, I am also seriously thinking about taking the brake off as I want to have a quick changeover from jogging to cycling with him and I do not see how that can be done by keeping the brake attached unless others here have a solution for that problem. 

I think Burley could do a much better job of packaging and helping with instructions of the trailer. And for $140 they could really have done a better job with the jogging wheel.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

freeheeler1690 said:


> Hello
> 
> Our little boy is now 13 months and we are looking at buying a bike trailer for both attaching to our bikes and for jogging with.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://goo.gl/mNkDb" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> ...


I love the look of this one


----------



## NoCoGreg (Jan 3, 2015)

Got one of these when my kids were small...
https://cycletote.com/shop/child-trailer/

Purchased a 2nd trailer hitch - instead of connecting at the axle the hitch attaches to the seat post. Very easy connect/disconnect. Ran it behind my road (race) bike and also used an old fully rigid Stumpjumper. The more rugged frame and lower gears of the SJ worked better but I had no problem using the road bike. Another friend who turned me onto the Cycle Tote had one and only used his road bike. Just be forewarned - if low gears are REALLY useful!

Got the trailer with 26" wheels but could also use with 2 spare 700c front wheels I happened to have in my garage (too much stuff). If you've got spare wheels you may be able to buy the trailer without wheels. Fatter tires give the kids a more comfy ride. Similarly the larger wheels of the CT will ride smoother than the Burley and similar trailers.

The CT trailer worked great, very rugged, but quickly got to be cramped for two kids (got big kids). The CT isn't not cheap but sometimes can be found used on Craigslist or eBay. I don't think these things ever wear out. Sold my trailer to a friend, who sold it to another friend and another so it's serviced at least 4 generations of children. 

Disclaimer - absolutely no connection to the company other than being a satisfied customer. 

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't do it yet! Check with bike before doing so manufacturer. Towing a trailer might void your warranty. Carbon used on bikes are unidirectional...so it's really only strong in certain directions- not all. That's what most don't know about carbon fiber layups. I called Felt a few years ago about doing that and they told me that towing a trailer with a carbon frame can and will void my warranty- and that was even with the skewer mount. So, I bought an aluminum road bike to tow it with. My trailer of choice? A Burley D'Lite.


----------



## NoCoGreg (Jan 3, 2015)

If you want an inexpensive, reliable and durable bike for towing the trailer, then I would suggest the used market (aka Craigslist and classifieds) for an 80's or 90's vintage unsuspended mountain bike. If you want it to go faster, get rid of the mtn tires and buy a set of slicks or at least something with a relatively smooth center strip. There are bar ends available to provide many hand positions. A good quality vintage mtb should be under $200. If you're lucky you'll snag something with high quality butted steel tubing for well under $100.


----------

